# Underwear preference?



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

So I love how sexy my W looks in her panties! She goes for boy shorts, tangas, bikini cut. I wear boxers, but I'm thinking about including something else in the mix, tighty whiteys not so much though. What do you like guys to wear?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I like boxer-briefs on a guy, not a fan of tighty whiteys.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

kristin2349 said:


> I like boxer-briefs on a guy, not a fan of tighty whiteys.


Yeah, the tighty whiteys aren't happening. :grin2:


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

That's cool. Definitely tell her! i bet it would make her feel special.

As for men's underwear, something clean which doesn't look like it has lost its elastic. Sagging underwear is attractive on nobody. I have noticed dark colors tend to be more flattering. Also...man thongs are not appealing at all, to me. But all women have different tastes. Have you asked her what she likes on you?


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

joannacroc said:


> That's cool. Definitely tell her! i bet it would make her feel special.
> 
> As for men's underwear, something clean which doesn't look like it has lost its elastic. Sagging underwear is attractive on nobody. I have noticed dark colors tend to be more flattering. Also...man thongs are not appealing at all, to me. But all women have different tastes. Have you asked her what she likes on you?



I haven't asked, but I know that she likes boxers on me. They're not overly baggy/saggy. These are an example: http://www.amazon.com/Fruit-Loom-5-...ie=UTF8&qid=1448325131&sr=1-14&nodeID=1045710

My guess is that she might like dark colored boxer briefs. Maybe I'll ask.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Boxer briefs or trunks


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Boxer briefs.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ugggghhhh. None


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Marc878 said:


> Ugggghhhh. None


She has a very specific no free balling policy. Lol


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

How tights your butt? Can you rock a thong like Tatum Channing? If not then a really nice pair of Calvin Klein bikini briefs that shows off your credentials.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I vote for boxers. Not a fan of tighty whities or boxer briefs. For variety just buy them in different materials and patterns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

FizzBomb said:


> How tights your butt? Can you rock a thong like Tatum Channing? If not then a really nice pair of Calvin Klein bikini briefs that shows off your credentials.


Well, it is getting tighter but W has commented that thongs look silly on guys.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Satin leopard-print banana hammock. 

Your wife will go crazy. Trust me.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Kilt and a broadsword


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Kilt and a broadsword


Love the kilt, but would go with a claymore .

Anyway, I love the way the Under Armour boxer briefs feel to the touch.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Animal print mankini? Although the shoulder 'straps' might be visible under a shirt and may provoke some very awkward questions.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

JoeHenderson said:


> Well, it is getting tighter but W has commented that thongs look silly on guys.


Well if its getting tighter anything is going to look good on you. Thongs can highlight a package and can make it look quite spectacular although for some men I can understand that trying to tuck 'everything' in can be akin to wrangling a python.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Satin leopard-print banana hammock.
> 
> Your wife will go crazy. Trust me.


Sexy.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

when a lady wears sexy underwear does it make her aroused when she walks/folds legs?
i'd not wear lingerie but i closed my eyes in bed and imagined what it must be like for a lady and it was amazing.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

:rofl::lol:


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> Sexy.


*squints eyes* not sure if serious...


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Boxer briefs, hands down! Thongs and bikini types on men are just...ugh, no... and tighty whities are WAY unsexy! Reminds me of my dad sitting around the house in his! (gag!!)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

JoeHenderson said:


> *squints eyes* not sure if serious...


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Personal said:


> Really!!!??? It's just clothing! How aroused do you get walking around or folding your legs while wearing underwear?


there is nothing sexy about a male, so i don't.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Personal said:


> There's plenty that is sexy about males. That said you don't, for exactly the same reason women don't.


i'll take your word for it....
but explain this-
if a female goes nude in public she'll get mad love.
if a male goes nude in public he'll be called a sicko....


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

heartsbeating said:


>


that girl would be awesome in my bed >


----------

